# Marklin Mobile Station



## pappde (Jan 21, 2014)

I just recently purchased a Marklin Mobile Station 2.
My electronic experience is very limited. I am mostly in live steam.
Wanted to run G scale digital locos mostly for my grandchildren. 
Tried to install a pulsed smoke generator and in troubleshooting I measured track voltage, and it vas 5V.
The smoker needs at least 16V.
Is there something wrong here?
Thanks, Denes


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you need a true rms reading AC voltmeter that can also measure at the DCC frequency.

Translation: your measurement was probably inaccurate.

If you cannot get a DCC voltage meter, then connect a full wave bridge to the rails and measure the DC output.

Greg


----------

